# Kaleidoscoping... (addicting)



## jadin (Dec 9, 2005)

Kaleidoscope your photos! (I use canvas size, and mirror, flip, or both) Gives them an abstract feel and is just plain fun to see how they turn out. Just might be as addicting as negativing things.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 9, 2005)

Dang. I can't seem to find the mirror function.
I do find "flip horizontally" or "flip vertically" all right, but then my original only is in mirror VIEW or upside down, that's all. That is not yet kaleidoscoping! Please explain more, for a PS dummie like myself, will you? I want to get hooked on yet something else :greenpbl:


----------



## jadin (Dec 9, 2005)

Will do!

To start off use copy on the whole image. Use canvas size to double one of the directions, (width or height). For example if you had an 800x600 image and you wanted to mirror the height, you would make it 800x1200. At the same time you could use 200 percent instead. 

Then select the new area, and paste the original image into the selection. Now you can use the flip vertically command. It should look like a mirror straight through the middle. (bottom photo)

If you want, you can repeat the above to double the width as well and make it a rectangle (middle photo). Or you could only mirror the horizontal. Quite a few possibilities, and each can drastically change the outcome.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 9, 2005)

I think I've got it.

But some steps needed to be taken differently from how you described it. Could be because I am too silly. 

But I found out that, 

-after duplicating the original image (so you save that in its original version!), 

- you have to FIRST rotate it either horizontally or vertically, whatever are your plans, 

- then copy that flipped version (so that copy stays in the memory), 

- flip it back to normal, 

- then double the canvas size (new part of canvas will be grey), 

- and then paste the previously copied (flipped) version of the picture into that grey area (outlining it first, saying "paste" then). 

If you then want to make a *four-fold* kaleidoscope, 

- you have to flip both images, 

- copy them - this time using the "copy merged" button (so again the flipped version stays in the memory), 

- flip it back,

- double the canvas size 

- and paste the double+flipped version in there.

This is what I managed to get out of these steps:

*Links gone *

You think I got it?
I, for my part, feel positively hooked!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 9, 2005)

Oh yeah: quite positively hooked (oh my, what did you do???)

*Links gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 9, 2005)

The effects can be quite peculiar:
And you can produce all sorts of versions, depending on from where you double your image in size (top or bottom, left or right):

*Links gone *


My! Jadin!
What can I do to you now for hooking me so?


----------



## jocose (Dec 9, 2005)

MUST TRY THIS WHEN I GET HOME!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 9, 2005)

Don't!
You'll be LOST!


----------



## jocose (Dec 9, 2005)

To be lost in art
can it be worse than haikus
Probably it's not

Or the limerick thread I do?
It's worth it to be cool as you
To try this new art
I'm willing to start
You're right, I'm probably through


----------



## jadin (Dec 10, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> You think I got it?
> I, for my part, feel positively hooked!


 
You nailed it!



			
				LaFoto said:
			
		

> My! Jadin!
> What can I do to you now for hooking me so?


 
Hey, You were warned! :mrgreen:

*Links gone*


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2005)

This is PURE MADNESS!

*Links gone *

And totally carried away 

*Link gone *
(I'm afraid I have even more, but now I will lean back and wait and see what others come up with  )


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 10, 2005)

No one? OK. Away with the popcorn. More LaFoto-kaleidoscopes! (Or mirror pictures, as well):

This one is BULGING, or so it seems:

*Link gone *

Only mirrored:

*Link gone *

Cheating, but well, at last I got a whole rainbow into "one" (erm...) picture:

*Link gone *

And you can do this ad infinitum, forever and ever, until you can knit your new sweater after the pattern taken from your own photos! :roll:

*Link gone *

(This was the original photo:
*Link gone *)


----------



## jadin (Dec 10, 2005)

I'll see your pattern, and raise you a tree...


----------



## jocose (Dec 10, 2005)

watch out...Here comes Jo Cose!!

LaFoto, My technique is a little easier than yours. I copy the image onto a second layer, then I flip it (either horiz or vert), then I change the canvas accordingly and move the image on the second layer to the correct place. If I want to do it again, then I will merge the two layers into one, again copy it onto another layer, flip it, change the canvas and move it. Does that make sense?

*Links gone *


----------



## SepiaTL (Dec 10, 2005)

Crazy kaleidoscope w./ altered hue...8)


----------



## BubblePixel (Dec 11, 2005)

edit due to broken link


----------



## BubblePixel (Dec 11, 2005)

edit due to broken link


----------



## jocose (Dec 11, 2005)

LaFoto, you were right...I think I'm addicted.


*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 11, 2005)

BubblePixel said:
			
		

> Almost choked on my coffee...


 
Oh my goooooooooood.
Poor poor baby!
But his/her mother with love this face, right      ???????


----------



## jadin (Dec 11, 2005)

BubblePixel said:
			
		

> Almost choked on my coffee...


 
Is... is... is it baby Shrek?!? :greendev:


----------



## tmpadmin (Dec 11, 2005)

Some of these are almost Esheresque.


----------



## jocose (Dec 12, 2005)

*Links gone *


----------



## omeletteman (Dec 14, 2005)

had to give this a shot...






it was fun, think I'll try a few more...damn you jadin...


----------



## dirtnapper (Dec 18, 2005)

My submission, Needle Tower at the Hirshshorn Musuem, Washington, DC

*Link gone *


----------



## woodsac (Dec 18, 2005)

1st attempt

*Link gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 18, 2005)

Dirtnapper: yours is a NATURAL kaleidoscope! Wow! Ours are all done in Photoshop....!

Jake, you have jumped on the bandwagon.
Say good-bye to your sanity now......................................


----------



## woodsac (Dec 18, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Dirtnapper: your's is a NATURAL kaleidoscope! Wow! Ours are all done in Photoshop....!
> 
> Jake, you have jumped on the bandwagon.
> Say good-bye to your sanity now......................................


Oh yea, I'm on the bandwagon! I'm already looking for more.
But what sanity...I have a 3 month old :lmao:


----------



## dirtnapper (Dec 18, 2005)

They all look so good...


----------



## Matty-Bass (Dec 18, 2005)

Wow! I'm doing this right now!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## woodsac (Jan 14, 2006)

Had to bump this one back up. It's too much fun! :mrgreen:


Hmmm...after looking at my last post, I guess I gotta thing for concrete and sky? :lmao:

*Link gone *


----------



## CrazyAva (Jan 21, 2006)

Great!  Just what I needed, another addiction!


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 21, 2006)

I used to try to do this by hand. It was really hard I'm glad I can do it in Photoshop now.


----------



## John_05 (Jan 22, 2006)

this IS addicting! i have done this before, but not lately. i am still awake (its 3:15 a.m. here) and im bored, so i thought i would make a few myself. i made 14 different ones total, (so far:lmao: ) but i will only post a couple of my favorites for now. i didnt want anyone on dial up to have a problem loading this page, so i posted thumbnails instead.
#1




#2




#3




#4




personally, i like #'s 1 and 3 in this series the most, but i have a couple other i made that i like alot too. if this thread makes it to a second page, i will post a couple more.


----------



## AprilRamone (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm having fun spicing up my flower shots! I LOVE this


----------



## dirtnapper (Jan 22, 2006)

Here are two that I made from bronze statues... I see faces in the crowd.

*Links gone *


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 22, 2006)

Wow, I am all impressed, yours really look like a kaleidoscope! How do you #o it and how many pics are involved? I love this effect much better than my rectangle one:

*Link gone *


----------



## dirtnapper (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks, used three pics, I added the orignals above the modified, so you can see what I started with. All three pieces of bronze are located in Rock Creek Cemetery, Washington, DC.  I have tired different plugins etc, layers, mirror, flip, distort... I bet I can not reproduce the same exact thing...


----------



## dirtnapper (Jan 31, 2006)

Here is another I've been working on...

*Links gone *


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Feb 8, 2006)

edit due to broken link


----------



## Knopka (Feb 9, 2006)

Cool stuff, everybody!

Here's my first try...


----------



## woodsac (Apr 17, 2006)

*Link gone *


----------



## willpops (Apr 18, 2006)

*woodsac*, I really like that last one.

Here are three of mine : (old ones)

*Links gone *


----------



## woodsac (Apr 28, 2006)

That last shot you posted is great!
You should share that in the general gallery too


----------



## MX5man (Apr 28, 2006)

It is addicting - And I thought it was only me. Glad I found this sight!

*Link gone *


----------



## RobotJam (Jul 6, 2006)

Ok here's a few I cooked up

*Links gone *


----------



## omeletteman (Jul 6, 2006)

decided to give this another go. It's so much fun.


----------



## DeadEye (Jun 18, 2007)

*Links gone *


----------



## Coldow91 (Jun 19, 2008)

Here is my first try, lots of fun


----------



## K_Pugh (Jun 19, 2008)

LaFoto those are trippy. I'll need to try this but i don't have many colour photographs to try, dont think it'll work as well.


----------



## High Rouleur (Jun 19, 2008)

*Link gone *


----------



## Pleasetakeitkind (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## LaFoto (Jun 20, 2008)

Oooo! Someone looks positively hooked now !!!


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 25, 2008)

Pleasetakeitkind, I'm not sure I can take the fact kindly that you spread the "kaleidoscoping-disease" in my direction once again, but once more I feel thoroughly infected. Had to play with my pics and play and play :roll: 










(The same photo, two versions)


























And some more examples for simple "four-fold-kaleidoscopes", but you can, of course, continue this until you get a new pattern for your sweater you want to knit out of your photos! 
















(I have many more :blulsh2: )


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Jun 25, 2008)

I had to give it a shot  'Collide-oscope'






I think I'll be doing a lot of this in future


----------



## brianne5499 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Link gone *


----------



## Raze (Nov 2, 2008)

My Cladaghscope 
(my wedding ring)











(I cheated, these were made by a mehdi filter I have for photoshop)

Clickable for larger images.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 2, 2008)

I must not look at kaleidoscope photos --- I must not look at kaleidoscope photos --- I must not look at kaleidoscope photos!

(Or I get the virus again.........................:shock: )


----------



## katerolla (Nov 3, 2008)

All these look so good i had to try one


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 25, 2010)

Re-upload of a couple of kaleidoscopes I created in 2005, when the disease first spread here on TPF, but I can't seem to find *all *I created back then anymore, some must have gone down the drain for good, I'm afraid...

Some of these make use of scanned prints, others make use of my early digital photos, taken with the Powershot A95.

1.




(Scanned print of a photo taken in 1984)

2.





3.





4.




(Three different kaleidoscopes made out of one and the same scanned slide, taken in 1994 in San Giminiano, Italy)

5.




(Scanned slide taken in 1995)

6.





7.




(Two different kaleidoscopes made out of a scanned slide taken in 2002)

8.




(Another scanned slide from our holidays in Sweden in 2002)

9.




(Scanned print, Ireland 2004)

10.




Digital photo, first ever kaleidoscope, the one that showed me clearly how much you need diagonal lines to create an interesting one!

11.




Digital photo

12.




Digital photo


----------



## Bend The Light (Aug 14, 2010)

I didn't realise there was a NAME for what I did here...


----------



## shyanni (Oct 2, 2013)

You're right! Kaleidoscoping is truly addictive! I've been doing it for over a decade using wedge templates to get a full circular kaleidoscope. Sometimes I trim the edge of the first wedge, so when it's repeated I get a really interesting shape, like in this one, from a photo of puddle ice and pebbles:




I've tried some of the filters available for kaleidoscoping, but I prefer to use the templates, so I get to 'audition' different parts of the source image and choose the design I prefer. More control. Here are a few more of my favorites:

 From a photo of an iris

 From a photo of campfire flames

 From a photo of an unidentified blue flower in my friend's garden

 From a photo of a rhododendron

If anyone is interested in trying this, I have attached the template and I can provide a visual tutorial how to use it if needed.


----------

